# Goat pictures!



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 11, 2012)

So I don't really have any cattle or herd animals at ALL but I would like to see your babies  So lets see how many cutie goatsies we can get on this thread!!!!


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

awwww   :bun  :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll bring some over here later today!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are pictures of my 2 goats Kisses & Betty:
























Compost bin Queen! 














Do you like them???


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 12, 2012)

AWWW I love all goats!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok, here are my contributions! 

Here are our 2 wethers at 5 weeks old when we first got them. They are brothers and basically identical. Blackjack has a white star on his head and a few brown moonspots (you can see one on his back right by his neck in this picture) and Bob is the other one. In the picture Bob is up front.





First picture is my ODS Logan holding BlackJack, second is my DH with him.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 22, 2012)

No more goatsies? I need goatsies I NEED GOATSIES!! I love goats, SHOW ME MORE


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 22, 2012)

Awe! Cute pictures everyone! I'm still trying to get to 10 posts so I can post pics..


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 22, 2012)

OK cool!! As i was looking through these i thought "why do i like goats so much? their not soft, not all of them are cute, and they can be annoying (my aunt has goats, she has like 50 animals but if we touch any of them they will die, she is a little protective ) So are you like me and just love them for no apparent reason? :bun


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 22, 2012)

OK i take that back, their all cute


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 22, 2012)

I just took more pics of introducing the kids to the other girls this morning.  If you want to see the album then click this link...

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150261081224937.385528.523944936&type=1&l=ab8a2cbe33


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

Teva says "Fill my water now momma or suffer the consequences!! I can't quite reach it....must grow faster so I can reach it like the other girls..." Of course I had to fill it right away. Look at that cute lil annoyed face


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 23, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Teva says "Fill my water now momma or suffer the consequences!! I can't quite reach it....must grow faster so I can reach it like the other girls..." Of course I had to fill it right away. Look at that cute lil annoyed face
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4920_026.jpg


Yup, she has the stink eye down at an early age.  Funny how early they learn that one.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

lol I like that name for it. The stink eye. So fitting.


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## crazyland (Jan 23, 2012)

Goat dancing. Lol


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 23, 2012)

Bambi....wondering how her kid got to be sooooo tall....Hubby and I look up at him all the time and wonder the same thing! But I don't think our ears droop nearly as bad as hers  !


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2012)

This is Jackson, my 6 week old Nubian/Boar bottle baby wether. He loves to tap dance on this little table!


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't figure out ow to pst my pics!! Please help.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 24, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> I can't figure out ow to pst my pics!! Please help.


Go to the top menu bar and click uploads. Then on the new screen that pops up click browse and go find the pic you want, click on the pic then done. Then you can resize it or not and click upload. Copy and paste the image link here.

ETA- I just realized that was your 10th post. You needed 10 to post a pic. Also if you had a photobucket account or even Facebook has an IMG code to share pictures.


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't see the upload button when I asked but I do see it now. Thank You!


----------



## southpaw1964 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2756.jpg
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2755.jpg


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 25, 2012)

nice 


 BUT I WANT MORE!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 25, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Goat dancing. Lol
> 
> http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a285/haileyceleste/Goats/IMG_2930.jpg
> 
> ...


your cat looks EXACTLY like ours, 

but shes mean


----------



## Kadjain (Jan 25, 2012)

southpaw1964 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2756.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5900_100_2755.jpg


Hey southpay1964,
I love the hairdew on that white buck. My friend has a black Nigerian buck with a big curly hairdew. I want to use him in hopes of getting some goats with that hairdew.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 26, 2012)

I love those crazy hairdos too. Gives them some extra character. 

My cats are all sweethearts. Lol I have one who loves it so much he bites you when you are petting him  tried to walk away but he would get back in my face, batting my hands, trying to trip me till I was petting him again. he isn't trying to attack me. His brother doesn't bite just licks.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 26, 2012)

Here's my ND's. The chocolate one is the doe, the other is a wether.






The wether.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Feb 3, 2012)

im going to steal those you better watch out


----------



## Kadjain (Feb 3, 2012)

Abraham, 1 yr old Nig. wether


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Feb 4, 2012)

i wonder if theres a hole in that fence i could sneak a goat through


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

I hope you are ready for a picture overload LOL Here are our goats
Nubian and Caliber





Caliber has whats called a diluted spot in his cape right in the middle and you can see it in this picture. He is a lot longer and more level but he was standing weird.




This is Sky and her son Storm




Jasmine and her Triplet does. Cindy is the all red one, Jan has the all red face, and Marsha has the white strip down her face.




Joy and her son Bonequiqui (that's what happens when you let a 14 year old name goats)




This is Freeney




Hope(blk&wht doe, daughter of Joy) Cashmere(red and white doe) Valentine (red doe)




This is Faith she has been here the longest and is Joy's dam


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 4, 2012)

I still want Freeny!!!  Man he is handsome.


----------



## RPC (Feb 4, 2012)

He is actually going back to Kim I have decided not to use him after all.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

BOY! Little house goat is HUGE!!!! 


 why can't they stay small???!!!!???


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Why, because they have to make room for more little house goats of course!!   Next ones should be here any day now.... LOL


----------



## Missy (Feb 5, 2012)

Bob Marley-nubian (buck) (1/16th alpine)





Willow-Saanen





Tippy-Oberhasli (missing part of her ears due to frost bite before I got her)


----------



## hcppam (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm seeing goats in my sleep...no, on BYH :bun


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Feb 6, 2012)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## southpaw1964 (Feb 6, 2012)

All of them are so cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2012)

ACCCKKKKKK!!!!  Cuteness overload.  I need a goat fix stat!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 9, 2012)

Here's some more of Jackson.. He's 9 weeks old saturday. 
















Haha this makes me laugh everytime I look at this picture..


----------



## hcppam (Feb 10, 2012)

so cute


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 14, 2012)

They are so cute!!! Great photography!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Houston


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Sugar Cookie






Sugar Cookie & Snickerdoodle (Sugar & Snookie)


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 14, 2012)

Those names just FIT.  Man they are beautiful.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 14, 2012)

that's*satyrical I love your babies! They are soo darn cute! I love sugar cookies color.



Brought this little guy down to my neighbors house yesterday for them to have.





Their dog Chloe LOVED her new friend!





Sunday after all the boys got disbudded.





The little one wasnt thriving on formula so we just got him switched over to whole milk. The rest are still slowly getting switched.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

I love looking at the cute little goaties. CrazyCat how did you end up with all white goats? So cute. I still can't believe all my little baby goaties were in Enya's belly just a couple days ago. It's so weird! Now I can't see what my girl Coco is hiding in there. Another month of nail biting!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 14, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Those names just FIT.  Man they are beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 14, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I love looking at the cute little goaties. CrazyCat how did you end up with all white goats? So cute. I still can't believe all my little baby goaties were in Enya's belly just a couple days ago. It's so weird! Now I can't see what my girl Coco is hiding in there. Another month of nail biting!!


They're Saanen bucklings from a dairy.. (ones a lamancha cross?) probably all unrelated, I guess it was a boom of white cause ALL of them were white. I grabbed one that had a little cream color to his rump.


----------

